# Brute-Force Programm in Java



## TheTobi (18. Mai 2008)

HI, Ich mache eine IT Ausbildung und wir haben gerade Brute-Force als Thema, da ich Java ja einigermaßen beherrsche, wollte ich frage ob es das bringen würde ein MD5 Cracker in Java zu Programmieren, also ob Java da nicht nen bisschen zu langsam ist, weil ich noch nie gesehen hab wie jemand nen java Brute-Force Programm geschrieben hat, dachte ich das es vielleicht an der JAVA Performance liegt oder so.

Keine Panik ich will damit nichts illegales oder sonst was machen, es is rein zur übung für die Schule.


----------



## Guest (18. Mai 2008)

Du kannst Brute Force von mir aus in QBasic schreiben. Java ist nicht so langsam, wie du es dir vorstellst.
Es hängt aber stark davon ab, wie du es implementierst, egal in welcher Sprache.


----------



## Guest (18. Mai 2008)

... und übrigens, was zum Teufel ist ein MD5 Cracker? Irgendeine Kekssorte? :roll:


----------



## AlArenal (18. Mai 2008)

TheTobi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weil ich noch nie gesehen hab wie jemand nen java Brute-Force Programm geschrieben hat



Und wieviele gute Hacker ud Cracker kennst du so? Vermutlich keinen, denn die sind zu clever, um mit Brute-Force zu arbeiten


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2008)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> TheTobi hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja und brute force würd auch keiner mit java machen  aber da das alles ja nur nen theoretisches projekt sein soll ist es doch in ordnung. Aber md5 "knacken"? was immer damit gemeint is dauert egal welche sprache seeehr lange


----------



## Chrisblubb (20. Mai 2008)

Du kannst MD5 nicht knacken... der beste Weg wäre, wenn du dir nen MD5 Dictionary besorgst... da hast du mehr von...


----------



## lhein (20. Mai 2008)

Hey, dann passt bloss auf, dass hier niemand das Forum zusperrt. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass
es da letztens einen Artikel auf Golem gab, dass eine Seite dicht gemacht wurde, die sich mit dem Knacken von allem möglichen beschäftigt hat 

Also Vorsicht, sonst kriegt der Admin Besuch vom BKA 

Btw.: Vorsicht, dieses Posting war nicht vollständig ernst gemeint


----------

